# What to take in your emergency kit



## Rusty hinge (5 Apr 2017)

Hi folks, can you give me some advice as to what I should take with me when I go out on my cycle eg drinks bottle?
Thanks


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Apr 2017)

Rusty hinge said:


> Hi folks, can you give me some advice as to what I should take with me when I go out on my cycle eg drinks bottle?
> Thanks



Drink

In Pockets:
Phone (in waterproof bag)
£20 tucked into phone case
Inner Tube
Food

saddle bag with;
Multitool (Topeak Mini 20)
Inner Tube
Patches
Quick Link
Tyre Levers
CO2 inflater and 3 canisters
Nitrile Gloves

If I am on my fixed gear bike I also pop in a 15mm Spanner


----------



## Markymark (6 Apr 2017)

1 x Inner tube
1 x co2 canister and inflator
2 x tyre levers
Phone
£20 note
Emergency jelly babies
Multitool
Michelin restaurant guide(in case I've eaten my jelly babies and need more food)


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2017)

Basic: Tyre levers, spare tube(s), a means of inflation (pump or CO2), cash/cards, food, phone.

Slightly less basic, add: Multi-tool, puncture repair kit, tyre boot, spare batteries (if you have lights/GPS requiring them), disposable gloves, tissues, more food. 

De luxe add: Cable ties, Duck Tape, pump (if not already in the above), spare quick links (in various appropriate sizes), chain tool (if not included in multi tool), adjustable spanner/spanners for specific nuts (if bike has them), charge tank for phone/gps, bigger multi-tool incl pliers and other stuff, even more food.


----------



## KneesUp (6 Apr 2017)

It depends how far you are travelling I guess.

On my commute I take nothing. Not even a pump. Actually sometimes I take the tool(s) I needed to adjust the thing I last adjusted if I've just adjusted something, just in case it comes loose, or has been adjusted badly by some idiot with a spanner  This is because in the event of catastrophic failure I can lock the bike up and get home by foot, bus or calling for a lift, then go and fetch it with the bike rack later. So far I've had one day in a few years where I've had to walk pushing the bike part of the way.

You may want more if you're going further


----------



## snorri (6 Apr 2017)

All of the above plus Water, it's usually more important than food, I think.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2017)

> It depends how far you are travelling I guess


As above and how far you are from a bus/train station, towns ect and do you have anyone with a car who could come and pick you up if the bike is unfixable.
I carry loads of gear, maybe too much, but I like to be self-reliant.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Apr 2017)

Multitool, tyre levers, patches and / or a spare tube, anything you need to get the wheels off (which might be nothing) and a pump.
Cash or card, and maybe a mobile?
Although, I have found that most pubs will let you use their phone if you buy something. And so it came to pass that I spent a pleasant Sunday morning drinking beer and eating bar snacks while awaiting rescue, whereas I could have used a mobile and then waited on a grass verge.
Silly, silly me


----------



## rivers (6 Apr 2017)

2 x tubes
multi-tool
tyre levers
puncture repair kit
food/gels
mobile
debit card
pump
2 x bottles of water/squash


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2017)

1 x Inner tube
1 x co2 canister and inflator
Repair kit
Spanner if I'm on a bike that needs one
Tyre levers
Phone
Spare cash
Multitool
Haribo
Edit/ Mjr's post reminds me I also take mini insect repellant and mini sunscreen


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Drink
> 
> In Pockets:
> Phone (in waterproof bag)
> ...


^^ This, except mini track pump instead of CO2, 100mm adjustable spanner (15mm jaw - watch out for that) instead of the 15mm fixed, and a mini chain brute, 1/4" square drive 100mm sliding bar, 10mm (brakes, gears), 14mm (cranks) and hex drive sockets with hex bits covering the needed mix of allen and screw heads instead of the multitool (as I find the bulky body of multitools tend to get in the way with my bikes). Plus some cable ties, tape, lock and keys. And for group or very long rides, add a small pound shop oil tin, mini sun block, insect repellent, body spray, (don't mix any of them up) kitchen sink.

There's more than one way to skin this cat.

Has anyone tried the 110g PWLife expanding flat strip 18-in-1 multitool or those tiny 30g EDC Octopus ones?


----------



## montroseloon (6 Apr 2017)

you get a bottle sized tool kit with co2 canister, tyre levers, inner tube and multi tool for about £20. Frees up room for other odds and sods


----------



## Will Spin (6 Apr 2017)

As above, though don't usually bother with the multi tool if the bike is running well and unless I have recently made any changes to the bike, eg gear cables etc.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Apr 2017)

Tubes
Air 
Money


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2017)

2x 750ml drinks bottles, filled with water - you may choose to add an electrolyte tablet or two, it's up to you.
*2x spare tubes
*Multi-tool
*3x tyre levers
Mini-Pump (I find the Topeak Road Rocket a good compromise between size/lightness and ease of use, others may argue for something different)
*CO2 inflator / canister(s)
*Pack of Scabs (in case I'm really unlucky!)

Everything marked * fits in an seat post bag which is always on the bike so I can't forget it (I have each bike set up with the same)

Plus money / bank card and mobile phone

You might also want to consider some sort of lock in case you stop anywhere (café / toilet break?). If you've got insurance, they may insist on a certain standard of lock if the bike is left unattended.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Apr 2017)

Just have the butler following you with a spare bike.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

I have, distributed about my person and on the bike: bottle cage with bottle of water, mini pump, lights, spare batteries, tissues, multi-tool, puncture repair kit, spare chain link, phone in a plastic bag, small amount of money, haribo, banana, mr kipling cake, and now that the weather's getting warmer, sunscreen.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Apr 2017)

Travel light. You don't need




to slip one of these into your jacket pocket.....


----------



## Vantage (7 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Travel light. You don't need
> View attachment 345967
> to slip one of these into your jacket pocket.....



I think that's all that's missing from my saddle bag


----------



## Alan O (7 Apr 2017)

Kendal Mint Cake


----------



## Vantage (7 Apr 2017)

As some others have said, it depends on how far you're going. I would also say it also depends on how mechanically minded you are too. No point bringing tools if your idea of a screwdriver is the butter knife.

In my Pendle I carry.....
Right Pocket:
2 tyre levers. In my experience that's enough. Using 3 just puts extra tension on the tyres bead making it even more bloody awkward to get off.
A puncture repair kit for when the backup tube for the other backup tube also leaks. There's a spare notsoquicklink and a couple spare bolts in there too.
A good multitool or individual tools. A cheap Chinese ripoff from the pound shop tool destroying the head of the loose allen bolt keeping your stem in place is not a good way to start the 20 mile ride home.
2 spare rechargeable AA batteries for the GPS because I still get lost in my home town.
USB battery pack thingy and lead incase the mp3 player goes flat while out being lost.
Heartburn tablets.
Mini first aid kit incase I get run over by a tipper truck/German car driver.
Reuseable emergency blanket for when waiting for the ambulance/hearse.
10 £1 coins in a kinder surprise plastic container.

Main Compartment:
Mini pump. Air is free and reuseable. Might aswell wipe your a**e with £10 notes if you're gonna buy CO2 cartridges. It's just as wasteful.
2 spare inner tubes. Best to have a backup if the backup fails.
Belgian cycling hat. For when it's cold.
Buff. For when it gets really cold.
Gloves/mitts. Depends on weather. When I'm wearing one, the other is in the bag.
Rain coat. If I'm not already wearing it.
Overshoes. If I'm not sure about the weather that day.
2 Kelloggs Nutrigrain bars and 2 packs of mini cookies.
Flask of tea or coffee if it's a long ride......dead rare these days.

Left Pocket.
Absolutely crammed with mini Mars Bars, Mini Haribo packets and glucose powder to add to my water for when the inevitable hypo strikes. Practically every single damn ride. I hate diabetes soooooooooooooo much.

In my jersey pockets I have the usual smart phone for taking pics, posting jibberish to the forum and phoning mum or the fiancée when I get lost and have a panic attack.
Wallet with ID and some money and antihistamines.
Keys which have the almighty swiss army knife ready to go blunt as soon as it touches anything harder than toilet paper.

I would add that if you're using a carbon fibre bike, bring some airfix glue and life insurance.


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

Related: what do you do with tools that have been demoted from your everyday kit? Do you keep them for workshop duty, pass them on to others or something else? If you keep them, do you just lob them in the tool bucket or something more organised?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Related: what do you do with tools that have been demoted from your everyday kit? Do you keep them for workshop duty, pass them on to others or something else? If you keep them, do you just lob them in the tool bucket or something more organised?


I leave them as offerings to the Thing Pixies. My thinking is that the pixies will gleefully hide it, thinking that it is an Important Thing, and wait for me to stomp around looking for it, and asking my wife if she's seen it. But really its a decoy, and in this way I try to keep the real Important Things safe from the pixies.

It doesn't work, by the way.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2017)

For a decent length ride....

Something to drink (how much is up to you, different people want different quantities)
Maybe some food like flapjack or whatever
Phone
Cash/Cards
Keys to get back into the house
A pump in case I have a flat
One spare innertube (on a really long ride I might take two)
One tyre lever
One multitool (which includes the device for fixing your chain)
One quicklink (that's a nifty thing to have in case your chain breaks)

Really just make sure you have enough to eat and drink (which depends on how far you're going). And the ability to fix a puncture which is by far the most common problem you'll encounter. Phone and cards will deal with most other issues

In the 4 years I've been cycling (in which time I've done about 25,000km) the only problems I've had have been punctures (not sure how many, maybe about 10-15) and one broken chain. So don't worry too much


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Apr 2017)

In BBB 750ml equivalent tool tube

Tyre levers
Spare house key
Tube
Co2 pump + 2x 16g threaded co2s
Multitool
Chain tool + spare link
Might even be a pair of surgical gloves

Phone in pocket for any non fixable emergency.


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> In the 4 years I've been cycling (in which time I've done about 25,000km) the only problems I've had have been punctures (not sure how many, maybe about 10-15) and one broken chain. So don't worry too much


Yeah - I think I've been left walking home or being recovered by car four times in the last 20 years. Three were multiple punctures in quick succession where I'm never going to carry enough patches and tubes to deal with that level of trouble (one was some strange tyre defect, another included a failed spare tube and I don't remember the rest) and one was a collapsed wheel bearing (and I don't carry cone spanners on short shakedown rides when I've not touched the bearings). On top of that, I've borrowed a chain tool off another rider and had a hire bike swapped by van when its chain got jammed (I didn't have my tools).

So I guess a good conclusion is that a puncture kit and chain kit will get you home almost every time. I carry wrenches and hex/screwdrivers to try to reduce my chance of wrecking a part that comes loose or goes out of adjustment but I could probably get home without fixing it. The gloves, ties and tape are more for comfort and weigh next to nothing.


----------



## Kestevan (7 Apr 2017)

I'd strongly urge anyone who rides alone to have some form of ID, preferably something that can be easily found and read, just using a phone can be a problem if it gets damaged in an accident or the screen lock is on.

I usually wear a set dog tags with ID and next of kin contacts, other use ID bracelet etc.

Recently a chap in the club had a heart attack alone in the middle of nowhere and his ID tag was invaluable in letting his wife know where he was with the minimal amount of delay. 

Something like this is cheap and easy to carry on your person
http://www.collarsandtags.co.uk/military-dog-tag.html


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Something like this is cheap and easy to carry on your person
> http://www.collarsandtags.co.uk/military-dog-tag.html


https://www.walkingforhealth.org.uk/sites/default/files/ICE cards mono.pdf or a cut-up 6x4 card is even cheaper and easier.


----------



## cubey (7 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> I'd strongly urge anyone who rides alone to have some form of ID, preferably something that can be easily found and read, just using a phone can be a problem if it gets damaged in an accident or the screen lock is on.
> 
> I usually wear a set dog tags with ID and next of kin contacts, other use ID bracelet etc.
> 
> ...



I wear a QR coded bracelet, a quick scan with a smart phone and all your medical details are available to any first aider or ambulance personnel

.


----------



## Truth (7 Apr 2017)

A can of dry cider


----------



## cubey (8 Apr 2017)

I can't think why no one has mentioned suntan lotion yet...................


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2017)

I already have LOL  Factor 50, if you must know... 



Reynard said:


> I have, distributed about my person and on the bike: bottle cage with bottle of water, mini pump, lights, spare batteries, tissues, multi-tool, puncture repair kit, spare chain link, phone in a plastic bag, small amount of money, haribo, banana, mr kipling cake, and now that the weather's getting warmer, *sunscreen*.


----------



## Alan O (8 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Factor 50, if you must know...


That's Dulux, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> That's Dulux, isn't it?



Better that than the boiled lobster look...


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> That's Dulux, isn't it?


I remember that! Consistency of flipping magnolia trade paint!

Fortunately, sun block has moved on now. Even 12h waterproof factor 50 doesn't have to be like that these days.


----------



## vickster (9 Apr 2017)

A bike?


----------



## freiston (18 Apr 2017)

I usually take what I would take anywhere - so that is wallet, phone, leatherman, paracetamol, anti-histamine, sunscreen (if required) etc. On top of that, if I can walk home or leave the bike somewhere safe and get home, then not much else. Otherwise, toolkit, lock, spare tube, pump, drink, snack-food. I usually carry an ICE card too. The toolkit is a roll with puncture repair kit & levers, allen keys, a couple of spanners, chainlink tool, spare cables, nuts, bolts, washers, electrical tape, cable-ties, duct tape (wrapped around an old plastic membership card), all rolled up with a couple of toe straps around it (handy for all sorts of stuff including 'third hand' stuff). When the weather isn't brilliant, something warm to put on in case I have to stop for some time. If rain looks likely, waterproofs. Sometimes a small first aid kit including a small tin of vaseline.

I don't have recourse to a phone-for-backup/rescue car and so I like to feel a bit more prepared than most might hence all the kit. For day rides, I usually have a rack-top bag and a handlebar bag (as in my avatar) and I'm not one to fret about the weight.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> I remember that! Consistency of flipping magnolia trade paint!
> 
> Fortunately, sun block has moved on now. Even 12h waterproof factor 50 doesn't have to be like that these days.


It didn't have to be like that ever. I've only bought sunscreen in the UK once or twice as it was that terrible opaque goop. Never saw anything like it in Australia - excluding actual zinc cream of course - so I just stock when I'm there. 

Glad it's improved.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> Michelin restaurant guide(in case I've eaten my jelly babies and need more food)


You carry a book? You're no better than an animal! 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/michelin-guide-europe-2017/id1183382445?mt=8


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> It didn't have to be like that ever. I've only bought sunscreen in the UK once or twice as it was that terrible opaque goop. Never saw anything like it in Australia - excluding actual zinc cream of course - so I just stock when I'm there.
> 
> Glad it's improved.


What are you getting in Australia? I wonder if it's available here. I think I'm currently using up http://www.boots.com/soltan-invisible-cooling-suncare-spray-spf50-200ml at the moment but I'll need to restock before the end of summer.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> What are you getting in Australia? I wonder if it's available here. I think I'm currently using up http://www.boots.com/soltan-invisible-cooling-suncare-spray-spf50-200ml at the moment but I'll need to restock before the end of summer.


Pretty well anything. It's all highly regulated an thus trustworthy. 

Currently this 





This is good stuff. Isn't greasy, I don't usually reapply it. I've never got burnt and it's never got in my eyes. Proceeds got to a cancer charity.

Previously I had a 1 litre supermarket brand pump pack, something like this, but that's way to much for UK weather.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


>




Oh, you can get this in the uk, but it's a _tad_ pricey. Twice as expensive as silver, gram for gram.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2017)

I'm always surprised by the amount of kit some riders carry. In all my years cycling I've never had a catastrophic failure and in the thousands of miles ridden every year in our club these are rare. Consider this our club ride is usually 70 miles with 15 riders. This is 1000+ miles between us on a Sunday or 50,000 per year. We have 200 members in total so I guess probably riding half a million miles per annum.

I can recall one crank which sheared, a derailleur which went in to the bike wheel following a fall and a bottom bracket failure.

My kit would be:

Pump on bike wrapped in cling film.

POCKETS
Emergency contact details
Medication list
Dates of medical issues
Orienteering whistle (make a lot of noise while wrapped in the survival blanket!)
Mobile phone
On long rides battery charger as Strava drains iPhones
Electrolyte drink and extra electrolyte for refill
Gels to use
Energy bar to use
£20
Tyre lever - see image

SADDLE BAG
Two tubes (wrapped in newspaper and cling film)
Patches and glue
Multi tool (cling film wrap)
Quick link
Latex gloves
Two cable ties
Lock
£20 left in saddle bag
Spare energy bar
Survival blanket (no one mentioned yet

For tyre levers get one of these. It will take the tyre off AND put it back on in seconds

Crank Brothers telescopic tyre lever


----------



## Saluki (20 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> That's Dulux, isn't it?


The factor 50 for kids is better. It doesn't look so goopy. Hubster has Factor 50 all year round as he is a transplant patient and the consultants told him too.

I take:
Saddlebag: 
2 Bontrager Red tyre levers
1 or 2 spare tubes
Bike Multitool thingy. Also mini tool thing that @Sbudge sent me. Very handy for thorns.
quicklink (never used one in anger)
Spare key
My Co2 kit with pack of leeches in there and the tyre levers mentioned above
Small sawn off toothbrush, for getting gak, little stones etc out of cleats, pedals, derailleur etc
Very tiny first aid kit (savlon, plasters. sting spray etc) when I remember
There is space for a flapjack.

Pockets:
Phone in it's case with some ID, folded up tenner and emergency cash card, donor card
Proper puncture repair kit (for longer ride)

On Bike
Mini pump. I'll use this rather than the Co2. However, if it's hissing down and I just want to go home, I might use the Co2 instead.
Water - always. Whatever time of year it is and even for a very short ride.

Hmmm, I take more than I thought that I did.
My saddlebag set up is the same on both bikes. I move the Co2 kit from bike to bike, and the mini tool thing but everything else is the same. Mini pump on both bikes.
One bike has Gatorskins, the other Marathon Plus tyres. After last summer, I'm taking no chances.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2017)

Very little. I have a back pack. i carry my phone, and i use endomondo on it. A drink. Some money , my co2 kit which is very small indeed and has tyre levers, patches and 2 co2 bottles. A small pump. Thats it. If i carried all the clobber some here seem to carry, by the time i got it all ready and checked, i'd not bother going out. I go for as light as possible.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2017)

Just use the Topeak wedge saddle bags on my bikes. Usually have 2 spare tubes, levers, mini pump and have put a mini chain tool and spare link in as well.

Half the time I forget my phone and have no money and occasionally nothing to drink or eat either.


----------



## Jody (20 Apr 2017)

If its a local ish ride then phone, drink and a tenner. Further away or somewhere obscure it's usually camelbak, 1x tube, some patches, multi tool which includes a chain splitter, quick link and a bit of snap. Could do with getting a spare mech hanger aswell.



cubey said:


> I can't think why no one has mentioned suntan lotion yet...................



If its hot and you are staying out for a while then it has to be something like P20 as you don't need to reapply for 10 hours and it doesn't wash away with sweat.

http://www.p20.co.uk/


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2017)

PaulSB said:


> In all my years cycling I've never had a catastrophic failure and in the thousands of miles ridden every year in our club these are rare. ... I can recall one crank which sheared, a derailleur which went in to the bike wheel following a fall and a bottom bracket failure.


If that's all in years of reasonable-length 15-rider weekly group rides, you're getting lucky, they must lick their bikes clean or something  In the last year, I remember two bent derailleurs, two rear rack bolts missing, a sheared pedal and my own frequent minor tweaks (because when I notice a fault, I'd rather fix it at a lunch stop before it becomes catastrophic).



PaulSB said:


> For tyre levers get one of these. It will take the tyre off AND put it back on in seconds
> 
> Crank Brothers telescopic tyre lever


Sadly I think that's been replaced by this knuckle-duster type https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/crank-brothers-speedier-tyre-lever/

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/koolstop-tyre-mate/ is better at putting tyres on, but no help getting them off. Browsing the levers category at SJS also shows a similar cheaper BBB tool. In general, SJS doesn't sell much junk - I see only the Topeak Shuttle in their lineup that I remember much criticism of. Just go careful on alloy rims if you get steel levers.



welsh dragon said:


> If i carried all the clobber some here seem to carry, by the time i got it all ready and checked, i'd not bother going out.


The main reason I carry too much stuff is that it's one kit to cover all the bikes - only the inner tubes change. I don't assemble it every time.

Recently, I've split it into two, with a lighter minimal kit excluding the lights, chargers, rarely-used sockets/bits and the sunscreen/bug-repellent I only carry on longer or dark rides.



Jody said:


> If its hot and you are staying out for a while then it has to be something like P20 as you don't need to reapply for 10 hours and it doesn't wash away with sweat.


 but you do have to stand around half-naked letting it dry before getting dressed else it'll turn any white clothes yellow.


----------



## Jody (20 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> but you do have to stand around half-naked letting it dry before getting dressed else it'll turn any white clothes yellow.



15 minutes and yes it staines white clothes if not dry. Aside to that it's great stuff though for all day protection.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2017)

Jody said:


> 15 minutes and yes it staines white clothes if not dry. Aside to that it's great stuff though for all day protection.


But the sly nobbers only say "Allow to dry for 15 minutes before exposure to sun" not before contact with clothes. Much further down the leaflet under "important advice" as the sixth bullet point of seven, it warns "The UV filters in P20 may stain fabrics and leather". It says "may" but really it's "will" and their recommended stain remover (which might be sold by a related company for all I know) does fark all on cycling jerseys and walking tops. It's a very expensive product!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2017)

I wonder if the propensity to carry loads of stuff is an age thing? I'm sure years ago you just had to be self sufficient. No mobile phones, no tech, probably not much cash to bail out with

I take almost nothing on my rides...save food & water, a pump, innertube & tyre lever, a multitool with chain splitter, mobile phone, cr card and £10

In the 0.01% of rides when something bad happens that isn't tyre/chain related, I'll just phone for help or get a taxi to a train station or home


----------



## Will Spin (20 Apr 2017)

I too take very little with me, 2 spare tubes, 3 CO2 bulbs, 2 tyre levers, phone, money and that's it, even on an all day ride. Once in 50 years of cycling I had to call a taxi to get me home, that was because I had two punctures and was only carrying one spare tube, so now I carry 2 (err.. and once I had to call an ambulance, but no emergency kit would have solved that problem!). I have just joined up with a local cycling club and we do 60-70 mile day rides and I'm amazed by the number of huge bar bags, panniers, saddle bags etc that people lug along with them, what have they got in there, a complete spare bicycle?


----------



## Roadhump (20 Apr 2017)

On my hybrid I have a decent sized bag and carry:

lock
lock keys
house keys
wallet with ID, donor card, debit card and cash
spare gloves / mitts
multi tool
puncture repair kit
2 spare tubes
pump
spare waterproof top
spare tee shirt
sometimes a bit of shopping on the way home
sometimes my camera if I want to take better photos than m phone can take
2 cereal bars (in my pockets)
lens cloth for my specs (in my pockets)
tissues (in my pockets)
water bottle in cage

On the road bike, I only have one of those small compact pouch type bags that go under the seat which can just about take a tube and my wallet, but by using an extra water bottle, I manage to get the multi tool, pump, one of the 2 tubes and puncture repair kit into that, but I don't have room anywhere for the 

spare tee shirt
waterproof top
camera
spare gloves
lock
shopping

On 2 occasions I have been unable to fix a puncture because my pump broke, once I walked the 4 miles home and the other I was able to get someone to pick me up, but it does worry me that if I was out on the road bike and couldn't repair a fault, I don't have a lock so I would be unable to lock my bike, get a taxi and come back. 

However, on most of my rides I don't stray more than about 30-45 minutes walking distance from a train station from where I could take a train home (albeit from some places it would be a circuitous train journey), so it might not be the end of the world, but the thought of walking that long on cleats doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Will Spin (20 Apr 2017)

When I called a taxi, I took the wheels off the bike and put it in the boot, so it came home with me.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2017)

@mjr

I'm being completely straight in our club, or at least those members I ride with, we rarely see a catastrophic failure.

It is still possible to buy the telescopic lever though I agree it seems Crank Brothers have stopped making them. I and several friends have purchased this year. I have a knuckle duster type. I don't like it much!

The one thing I didn't mention is the Lexham Cycle Recovery insurance. Essential in my view and will rescue a cyclist pretty much anywhere in the U.K. Friend of mine used it Sunday when his rear tyre blew to shreds - add to list of failures we've suffered!


----------



## Alan O (22 Apr 2017)

These varied experiences are very interesting.

As for catastrophic failures, I can only remember two. One (about 20 years ago) was a snapped rear wheel axle - I had a 10-mile walk home. The other was just a couple of months ago when I had a snapped derailleur hanger - only a 5-mile walk home that time. In neither case would it have been remotely likely that I'd ever carry the required spare parts with me.

I also think what we carry can be a function of age/wisdom. My cycling really got started in my student days in Leeds (1977-80), when I'd be out at weekends north of the city. Just about all I carried was a pump (frame fitting), puncture repair kit, tyre levers, and a wheel nut spanner - and a few quid (not many, because I didn't have many).

No mobile phone (they hadn't been invented), no debit card (they hadn't been introduced *), no credit card (I didn't have anywhere near the financial status to be considered for one).

Fortunately I never had any really big problems - plenty of punctures (which I kept patching almost until it was time to patch the patches - new tubes were expensive to a poor student), slightly bent wheels from time to time (but not bad enough to stop me, and I straightened them after I got home).

If I'd had a truly catastrophic failure, I've no idea what I'd have done - I couldn't afford a taxi to take me to a railway station (and there weren't any taxis roaming the Yorkshire Moors - and no phone, of course), and probably wouldn't have had the cash for a train ticket anyway.

And you try telling that to the kids of today...

Alan

(* I did have early punched-hole cash cards. You got a fixed £10 from the machine and the card was retained and returned by post, and your limit was set by how many cards you had - I had three)


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> 1 x Inner tube
> 1 x co2 canister and inflator
> 2 x tyre levers
> Phone
> ...




If the P*nct*re Fairy reads this you are scuppered.

C = P - 1

The number of cannisters you carry will always be one less than the number of visits from the Fairy

I tend to carry one of the dual purpose pumps as opposed to the cannisters


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> I'd strongly urge anyone who rides alone to have some form of ID, preferably something that can be easily found and read, just using a phone can be a problem if it gets damaged in an accident or the screen lock is on.
> 
> I usually wear a set dog tags with ID and next of kin contacts, other use ID bracelet etc.
> 
> ...




THis Company offers a range of options


----------



## Markymark (22 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> If the P*nct*re Fairy reads this you are scuppered.
> 
> C = P - 1
> 
> ...


There is no puncture fairy


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> There is no puncture fairy


Every time you say that someone has a clipless moment.


----------



## Markymark (25 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Every time you say that someone has a clipless moment.


Not me as I've swapped my clipless back to flats....


----------



## jefmcg (25 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> Not me as I've swapped my clipless back to flats....


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bugger-not-for-squeamish.217361/


----------



## Markymark (25 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bugger-not-for-squeamish.217361/


How many clipless moments vs pedal strike posts are there? I'm happy to take my chances.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Apr 2017)

You really need different kits for short, medium and long range trips and winter rides require a bit more than summer rides


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> You really need different kits for short, medium and long range trips and winter rides require a bit more than summer rides


I can understand needing more layers and warmer ones for winter rides, but how are they different kits for short, medium and long range trips? Once you get to the point of washing clothes, isn't that as big as the kit gets?


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> You really need different kits for short, medium and long range trips and winter rides require a bit more than summer rides



I take exactly the same stuff winter and summer. On longer rides I'll take more water and food and, in extremis, maybe a second innertube. But that's it for differences


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2017)

It's spring and autumn where I need extra carrying capacity, as I may want to carry extra layers that I may or may not be wearing. Winter, it all stays on. Summer, just a light waterproof and maybe arm warmers if riding at night.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2017)

For anyone wanting to trim their saddle bag a little, Topeak make a nice bottle cage with an integrated 8 piece multi tool, and tyre levers, part of their "Ninja" range.

https://www.evanscycles.com/topeak-...ynaZYZ89IgQGY4IcrpHptz-aSfOP-3k7_saAiEb8P8HAQ

They also do a mini pump that slots inside your seatpost, and chain tool that slots into your bar ends.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 May 2017)

mjr said:


> ^^ This, except mini track pump instead of CO2, 100mm adjustable spanner (15mm jaw - watch out for that) instead of the 15mm fixed, and a mini chain brute, 1/4" square drive 100mm sliding bar, 10mm (brakes, gears), 14mm (cranks) and hex drive sockets with hex bits covering the needed mix of allen and screw heads instead of the multitool (as I find the bulky body of multitools tend to get in the way with my bikes). Plus some cable ties, tape, lock and keys. And for group or very long rides, add a small pound shop oil tin, mini sun block, insect repellent, body spray, (don't mix any of them up) kitchen sink.
> 
> There's more than one way to skin this cat.
> 
> Has anyone tried the 110g PWLife expanding flat strip 18-in-1 multitool or *those tiny 30g EDC Octopus ones*?



Intrigued, and a sucker for saving a gram, I ordered one (Chinese knock off version, £1.49 delivered). Don't bother! It may function quite well as a key ring (split ring included) but pretty useless for anything else. The toolheads are not long enough. and even if you manage to insert one into a hex socket/screw head it is then virtually impossible to turn the tool as adjoining tool heads get in the way. The only one that might work is the loose hex bit, but even then the leverage possible is minimal. You might manage to adjust your H/L screws but that's about all. Better to work out what allen keys your bike needs and just carry those, along with a chain splitter like the small Park tool one. I find they take up less space than a multi tool anyway.


----------



## HLaB (1 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I already have LOL  Factor 50, if you must know...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2017)

HLaB said:


> View attachment 350337



Brilliant!


----------



## Tim Hall (7 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> <snip>
> spare gloves / mitts
> spare waterproof top
> spare tee shirt
> .


Why?


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 May 2017)

Inner tube and some cable ties in a small under saddle pack.

A Nalgene type water bottle on the frame contains (from memory - as I am at work at the moment)
tyre levers
disposable gloves
tube patches
multi tool
chain splitter
chain instant links
cable ties
a couple of allen bolts

A mini pump is secured next to the bottle by Velcro straps.

Small D lock, money, credit card, keys, water and food in either a pannier or a small floppy rucksack, depending which bike I take. I also take a first aid kit, which has usually ended up being used on others, rather than myself!


----------



## mjr (8 May 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> A mini pump is secured next to the bottle by Velcro straps.


Only by straps, or in some sort of bracket? If only straps, doesn't it scuff up your frame? (I'm interested because I'm currently looking for how to go saddlebagless and rackbagless on one bike and the pump is too big for handlebar or top tube bags.)


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Only by straps, or in some sort of bracket? If only straps, doesn't it scuff up your frame? (I'm interested because I'm currently looking for how to go saddlebagless and rackbagless on one bike and the pump is too big for handlebar or top tube bags.)



I have a Topeak Roadmorph attached to the underside of the top tube. It came with a bracket, a couple of rubber pads (that sit between the bracket and the top tube), a couple of cable ties to attach to thee top tube and a Velcro strap to ensure the pump stays in the bracket. As such, I just have one of those little "wedge" bags under the saddle with tube, levers and multitool


----------



## mjr (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I have a Topeak Roadmorph attached to the underside of the top tube.


On the particular bike I'm considering, putting the pump under the top tube results in insufficient clearance to get a water bottle out. I could get a side-entry cage as well but I'm interested in bottle-side fitting too.


----------



## Roadhump (8 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Why?


To be fair, that is a good question and makes me realise that perhaps I only do it because the size of my bike bag means I don't have to worry about the extra bulk. I used to take an extra tee shirt in case I wanted an extra layer and I took the waterproof jacket with me once in case it rained, but then left them in my bag because they cushion my D lock and stop it clanking round. The jacket wasn't that good, it was a cheap one from Sports Direct, has no ventilation and fills up with sweat rapidly so I bought a new one and left that in my bag. Having said that, it could come in handy, such as this morning when I was fooled by the sunshine and went out too lightly dressed and had to turn back and add another layer. I carry extra gloves / mitts because it is a convenient place to keep them, and when the weather is unpredictable it is useful to be able to change to a heavier or lighter pair, depending on how cool or warm it is.

I can't carry the same volume of stuff on my road bike so when using that I have to be better prepared, but on my hybrid, I suppose I can so I do.


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

mjr said:


> On the particular bike I'm considering, putting the pump under the top tube results in insufficient clearance to get a water bottle out. I could get a side-entry cage as well but I'm interested in bottle-side fitting too.



I've got a Lezyne Road ABS mini pump, with the flex hose attachment. It's good for getting up to 100psi without much effort and it has a mount that sits under a bottle cage so it's out of the way. The mount is quite compact too so you've no risk of striking the pump with your feet.


----------



## mjr (8 May 2017)

si_c said:


> I've got a Lezyne Road ABS mini pump, with the flex hose attachment. It's good for getting up to 100psi without much effort and it has a mount that sits under a bottle cage so it's out of the way. The mount is quite compact too so you've no risk of striking the pump with your feet.


The plastic under-cage mount snapped. Norfolk roads are that rough. I'm wondering whether to try again and buy a new similar mount, or whether to fix the pump in a different way.


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

mjr said:


> The plastic under-cage mount snapped. Norfolk roads are that rough. I'm wondering whether to try again and buy a new similar mount, or whether to fix the pump in a different way.


On a different bike I just used zip ties and a bit of insulating tape. I ride pretty rough roads, including some farm tracks and bridle paths on my road bike, and I don't tend to slow down much when doing so either, so it's a fairly robust way of carrying them. I always carry half a dozen or more zip ties and tape in my saddle bag anyway so even if I need to use it, I can always refix it later.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Only by straps, or in some sort of bracket? If only straps, doesn't it scuff up your frame? (I'm interested because I'm currently looking for how to go saddlebagless and rackbagless on one bike and the pump is too big for handlebar or top tube bags.)



Only secured by the Velcro straps. The pump is a small no-name plastic one (probably from Decathlon, as that's where much of my gear comes from) and the bike is a black painted Rockrider MTB. I haven't noticed any damage to the paintwork, but I guess if you were worried you could put some old inner tube over the contact points on the pump to "cushion" it. This idea has only just occurred to me as I type this.......


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

mjr said:


> On the particular bike I'm considering, putting the pump under the top tube results in insufficient clearance to get a water bottle out. I could get a side-entry cage as well but I'm interested in bottle-side fitting too.



Interesting...my bottles are 1 litre so about as big as you're going to get. It's a bit of a squeeze to get the back bottle under the pump but as you can see in the photo, it can be done. I guess you have quite a different frame geometry


----------



## TheDon94 (8 May 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> In BBB 750ml equivalent tool tube
> 
> Tyre levers
> Spare house key
> ...



What and where can i get one of these?


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 May 2017)

TheDon94 said:


> What and where can i get one of these?


Just Google 'tool bottle' or 'bottle cage tool bottle' - lots available from the usual suppliers. I prefer the zipped version that hinges open, usually with netted compartment to keep things secure. Much easier to access the contents.


----------



## froze (14 May 2017)

Obviously you are getting a lot of opinions and they're all good you just have to figure out what will work best for you.

Me personally, because I ride into remote areas, some of which have no cell phone service, I carry whatever I think I need that gives me the best chance to repair common stuff and get home without bugging my wife.

So what I carry in both unless otherwise noted (one medium and one large for the touring bike) Topeak Aero Wedge bags (one road and one for touring) is:
Spare folding tire folded very tightly (only in the touring bag).
Spare tube (one I've patched up with glueless patches several times, in it's box to prevent punctures).
Glueless patches (which if done correctly will last the life of the tube, plus no surprise dry glue tube, but to be safe I replace mine at the beginning of each season to make sure the self stick glue is fresh; I also only use Park glueless patches because I know those work and some don't; these go into the Altoids tin).
Glueless tire boot (these do not self stick real long, so if I want a permanent repair I put 1 or 2 drops of Gorilla glue close to the middle of the patch so the glue doesn't spread out and attach the tube to the tire; I also will cut the patch before taking off the backing into thirds and only use a third unless it's a large cut; goes into the Altoid tin).
Small tube of Gorilla glue (great for filling in cuts in tires from the outside as well as the patch explained above).
Soma steel core tire irons (the best irons I've ever used, I have a set in both bags).
QuikStik (great for ripping tires off rims fast).
Var tire lever (only in the touring bike because the steel beaded tires are hard to put on and this tool makes it all so easy to put the last bit on).
Park MTB 3.2 mini tool (this has a lot of tools, some think too many but it works for a lot of problems, plus I've used it to fix other bikes and even a car once).
Cheap pair of small folding pliers.
Presta to Schrader converter (in case I need to use a Schrader pump, or in case the presta grommet wears out you can flip it to Schrader and pump; goes into Altoid tin).
Spare computer battery (button battery goes into Altoid tin), and tail light battery.
Duct tape wrapped around the tube box several times
4 Zip Ties (in the touring seat bag)
2 FiberFix spokes (in the touring seat bag)
4 Butterfly stitches, and couple of bandaids (goes into the Altoid tin).
2 Ibuprofen, 2 Imodium AD, 2 sinus headache, and 2 allergy pills (stuffed into a former glueless patch box and put into the Altoid tin)
ID card, Insurance card, ICE numbers (all go into the Altoid tin).
$50 cash (in the Altoid tin).
House key (in the Altoid tin).
Cell phone (in touring bag)
Meal bar for longer rides.
Small ziplock baggie with mix formula for longer rides.

The small stuff fits into a specially designed Altoids tin sort of like this one but I redesigned mine for my purposes, just use your own imagination to make yours: http://www.instructables.com/id/Bycicle-Survival-Kit-/ I take the Altoid tin out of one bag an putting into another, and the Topeak Aero Wedge bags have a mesh stretch thing on the inside of the lid which fits the Altoid tin perfectly. Everything that is not labeled touring bag I have duplicates of and are in each bag.

It seems like a lot to go into those Topeak Aero Wedge bags but believe it or not it all fits; keep in mind a lot of this stuff is small and goes into the Altoids tin, I love that Altoid tin idea, I discovered it on the internet some years ago myself, it just organizes everything really well into a small box.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2017)

Liking the idea of that Altoid tin. The toolkit pocket on my Pendle is a right mess.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 May 2017)

Pasydron said:


> Phone
> Water
> CASH
> Spanner


- so what do you do if you have a puncture? Sip of water? Phone home? Phone Taxi? What if there's no signal????? - and what use is a spanner? The only nuts I can find on my bikes are on the mudguard stays


----------



## mjr (19 May 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> - so what do you do if you have a puncture? Sip of water? Phone home? Phone Taxi? What if there's no signal????? - and what use is a spanner? The only nuts I can find on my bikes are on the mudguard stays


I think there's often a nut on your bikes 

Seriously, a spanner is a good idea if your brakes or wheels use them. Not everyone's gone to Quick Robbery wheels. It's quite surprising how many new/returning cyclists just assume there's a spanner in the flick multi tool they're carrying when there isn't.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 May 2017)

mjr said:


> I think there's often a nut on your bikes



'Seriously, a spanner is a good idea if your brakes or wheels use them'. 
- very true, but if you aren't carrying much else like Pasydron why bother to take your wheels off? I hope he/she checks their wheel nuts before leaving home. I would consider a number of allen keys that fit the bolts on your bike to be essential (and a spanner to fit your nuts - if required, of course).


----------

